# First Red (ever) in Navarre Surf



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

*First Drum (ever) in Navarre Surf*

We are in town with the 3 kids for our annual trip to Navarre...kids are finally old enough I can leave two rods rigged for pompano while we play in the sand...since Saturday, we had only managed 2 small whiting.

As we are packing up, I debated reeling the rods in first, but decided to leave them for last while I washed sand toys...ended up being a good call...one of the rods bent over and I snatched it up...I figured it was a whiting or maybe even a pompano so I called the boys over to try to reel it in. It quickly took off and started pulling line and I had to take over.

When we got it in, we saw its fin and thought it was a red... we gathered the kids around for a picture...I knew there was a slot but since I only glanced at the regulations in the restroom this morning 😄 I was going from memory and I let it go...I was right on with my memory of the slot...I let it go as it measure ~32...turns out I was wrong on my identification...black drum it seems thinks to BillyFish

Great time..hoping for pompano tomorrow...excuse any faux pas or the fact I'm holding it like a guitar for some reason.

Corrected as misidentified...


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great looking bunch ya have there, and congrats on the Bull Red.


----------



## BillyFish (Mar 13, 2019)

That looks more like a giant, fat ass Whiting than a Red. It's a Black Drum, not Red?


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Billyfish...I'm not a salt water fisherman, if its not a black bass, I'm lost  and we were going on the consensus of the folks on the beach...I didn't take a good look until you said something, but I reckon you're right...black drum.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah it looks like a big nasty, but it don't matter...ya'll had fun and caught a gooden!!! Bet the kids enjoyed it too!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice catch with the kids even better


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Not a redfish, (Golden) Black Drum.


----------



## SGTCarp (Feb 18, 2019)

Great catch man and a good looking family as well!


----------

